# Can anyone help me with Logitech G700 Mouse issues?



## bushid0 (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought this mouse from Best Buy last year..

Logitech G700 Wireless Laser Black Gaming Mouse - Newegg.com

(used the newegg.com page cuz I don't think Best Buy has it listed on their site anymore)

So it worked great and it felt great. The only issue is that the software that I installed with it had options to set different profiles and save them into the mouse and have 5 adjustable DPI settings and there are buttons on the mouse to scroll up and down between the 5 settings, etc., and for some reason it keeps resetting. 

I thought maybe it was a hardware issue and the mouse had been banged around during delivery or something cuz I had uninstalled and reinstalled the software a few times and I kept getting the same issues. My saved profiles kept getting reset and all the DPI settings were back to default, which were all set really low. 

When I set it to how I like it, I get used to that cursor speed and accuracy and then every so often it just resets on me. 

So anyway, I returned the mouse and exchanged it for a new one of the same exact make and model. 

After a short while, it started doing the same thing again. I have no idea what's going on or how to fix it, but it's really annoying to have my mouse suddenly moving at a really slow speed and then I have to go into the settings and readjust all the DPI numbers and set the default to the one I like and all that jazz. Funny enough, I named my profile STOP CHANGING and every time it resets, it still has the name STOP CHANGING, but all my personal settings are gone. 

Does anyone have this mouse or maybe just has that same software for a different logitech peripheral that has had this issue? It's really frustrating and I'd really appreciate any help or info you guys might have on the subject. Thanks for reading.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you using the latest version of the software? The last update was December I believe.


----------



## bushid0 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just updated it, although it didn't mention any fixes to the particular problem I'm having. I'll see how it goes and come back here to provide an update on the situation. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I use a Logitech G9, which I think uses the same SetPoint software as your G700. Try saving the profiles using the Application Detection option (in the Profile Manager section) instead of the mouse's onboard memory.

In the Basics section, it will say '_Onboard memory: Stored on mouse as Profile 1_' or '_Onboard Memory: Not stored on mouse_' depending on how you configure it.


----------

